# Beautiful music, with amazing pics



## Moneo (May 16, 2009)

I am sure many of you already have known this video.
But it is so fantastic.... I cant hold my self to post it. 
If you did not see it before, i hope you will enjoy it 
If you know it, I am sure you will 

Music - Natasha Bedingfield - Wild Horses - pets blog


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

that song made me cry the first time i heard it because it wasn't too long before that the owner of my yard sold the horse i was hoping to buy  

still makes me cry if im having an off day but i love the song all the same


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

Wonderful


----------

